# LED Lights/live plants



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

So if I have LED lights, am I entirely out of luck for live plants?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I highly doubt it, because in my 2.5 gallon from Petco there are only LED lights and there is really no natural light coming into the tank, but the water wisteria I have in there is doing fine. Of course, not as well as the ones in my 5 gallon, but it is definitely not dying. Just stick to low light plants and you'll be fine


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

Well, I was looking to add either Java Fern and/or moss balls. And I heard they both do very well under low light conditions


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

True enough. Modern LED lights made for aquariums work amazingly well. That said, if your tank is one of those cheepie little kits from Walmart, then those LEDs are junk, and won't work anywhere near as well for anything but the easiest of plants.


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

Well, I actually am planning on ordering a Full LED hood from Marineland online, idk how good they are, but they must be better than the crappy standard lights and hoods that come with tank kits.


----------

